# wanting to make two beds pushed together look like only one



## sparklemom

I'm wanting to make a platform bed so that I can place a king and a twin next to each other, but make it look like one large uniform bed rather than the obvious two beds next to each other.
I know lots of people push two mattresses together (one friend of mine has a king and a queen pushed together. wow!), but has anyone actually gone the extra step to make it look like one bed?
Should I build a platform? Or would just using bedframes work? Obviously I'm going to have to make my own dustruffle and bed throw so it'll fit over the whole thing.
I'm not trying to be Martha Stewart. But I would like for our bed to be really huge, but still look like it's just one bed.
We love cosleeping!!


----------



## mumm

nak

we have two queens pushed together. I made a large comforter type thing that covers both beds. Just fleece with batting in the middle, very soft and warrm. Looks like one huge bed. However... It is not perfect. How do the middle people get out of bed in the middle of the night without disturbing the people next to them? I have to squoosh up on to my pillow, pull my legs upfrom under the covers, and then crawl to the foot of the bed. Our bed is next to the wall on the 3 sides, the head and two sides. We get on and off at the foot of the bed. This is hard, especially when pg, and heading to the john every few hours!

Our bed is not on a platform. And as far as dustruffles go, I am so un-martha that I have never owned one.







:

Hope you find a solution.


----------



## DaryLLL

When we were co-sleeping (eventually 3 kids and 2 adults) we had a full and a twin futon together. My dh made simple platform, with an edge. It was just set on cinderblocks.

But everybody had their own blanket. Except I would share one with the baby. No way could we all be under one.

But if you wanted to go the the trouble, to make the bed you could spread out all the separate blankets and cover it all with a decorative spread. This would have been ridiculous for us b/c the kids loved to play on the "big bed."

When the girls left the bed, dh and I got a king bed and shared it with ds. We all had one blanket then and since I was in the middle I would have to do the scrooch and crawl to get out and it was a pain.


----------



## Cloth4Colin

I have seen this done both with a platform and without (just mattresses pushed together). I think if you really want the more uniform look, going with a platform wouldn't be a bad idea - it would give it more uniformity. I would imagine you could build one pretty inexpensively with plywood - you could then stain the wood or paint it...or just leave it natural if you aren't going to see it. Perhaps having a platform built would even give the beds more stability as one unit.

You mentioned making your own dust ruffle and coverlet to fit, so I think overall this is what will most make it look like one bed. I have heard of people making their own fitted sheet to "lock" the two beds together - if you sew, you might could do that as well...

HTH!


----------



## homemademomma

is there any way to get rid of the indentation between the two mattresses? what we do at my house is put a queen and a twin together, but we sleep sideways on the mattresses, so our feet our on the twin. that way there is no crease separating us.


----------



## TiredX2

That's a great idea homemademomma!

My friend who has a queen and a twin bought all white bedding and then a couple (full probably) down comforters that just blend into each other on top. It looks really good.


----------



## sparklemom

but do you know what she used as the base? did the beds just sit on the floor? on a frame? that's the part i'm especially curious about.
i like the idea of a couple of white fluffy comforters blending together, although white isn't exactly the greatest color for our pet/kid friendly lifestyle.


----------



## mommybritt

We have a queen and a king pushed together and it actually looks much better than I thought it would







We have seperate sheets and duvets but they're all co-ordinating (the duvets are this red/pink/white/blue floral pattern from Ikea - prettier than it sounds! - and we have solid colour blue, red and white sheets as well as matching pillow cases so everything matches and looks uniform). We also have white bed ruffles and even though they're are two of them, you can't really tell. Good luck, it's such fun to have such a huge family bed!


----------

